# Really nice homestead in NE Tennessee



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't have a dog in this fight but it is an absolutely amazing property for a homesteader: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/935-Simerly-Creek-Rd-Hampton-TN-37658/40981730_zpid/

It has been on the market forever. We looked at it 3 years ago when we were looking for a place. If the asking price was what it is today, we would be living there. Back then the owner was asking $290K. We spoke with the listing agent about making an offer closer to $200K and were told the owner would not consider that. He bought it at the height of the real estate market and has spent a ton on fixing the house. He was trying to get what he had in it. We could not justify spending $290K on it. 

The land lays beautifully (40 acres). Water comes from a spring on the property up on the hill (good water pressure at the house - I checked). There is a creek at the bottom and flat land that would make a great garden. The land behind the house goes uphill but it is not too steep to not be usable. Back then, the owner had planted a thousand Christmas trees (those may have been sold, I don't know). The house is small but very nicely fixed up. 

It has always been my favorite property around here and it popped up on my Zillow page as the price has been reduced again. The owner put a lot of hard work into this property. It's worth a look.


----------

